# Coffee in Shropshire?



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondering it there's anywhere anyone could recommend in Shropshire? Preferably around the Telford/Shrewsbury/Stafford area.

Cheers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*The Shrewsbury Coffeehouse*

5 Castle Gates, Shrewsbury


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jkb89 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering it there's anywhere anyone could recommend in Shropshire? Preferably around the Telford/Shrewsbury/Stafford area.
> 
> Cheers.


If you find anywhere in Telford - let me know!

Aroma in the town centre is drinkable but not really special (all pretty dark roast)

Caffe Kix in Ironmasters Way well... Some of the lads walk over the road to go there rather than the in-house Costa (but I have tried it and don't think it's worth the walk)

Aroma (no relation to the above) in Shrewsbury is supposed to be good but I have never been there so can't comment.

(They do Kopi Luwak which might count against them as well)


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Not a fan of Aroma (Shrewsbury). Bought some Blue Mountain at great cost, only to find it very stale.

They do some nice Tea though.

As for Telford, you're out of luck sorry. Quality independent coffee does not seem to have reached their shores just yet.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Smokehouse Deli and Cicchetti Bar (Ludlow)


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Liar Liar is a fab little place if you can make the short trip to Oswestry.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

soxley said:


> Liar Liar is a fab little place if you can make the short trip to Oswestry.


Thanks for that. My local town and I didn't even know that it was there.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can recommend Ginger & Co in Shrewsbury. Had a lovely V60 in there.


----------



## Beanstar (Apr 17, 2017)

Ironbridge

http://www.thegreenwoodcoffeelodge.com/ - monthly guest coffee

Eighty Six'd - hasbean coffee (really good food including cakes

A couple I've checked out on me travels...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Honestly, best place in Telford town centre is the M&S cafe. Clearly not artisan, but the best you'll get.


----------

